# Moving to Yucat�n



## kristinarae

*Moving to Yucatán*

Hello everyone,
I've spent some time searching threads tonight, but I just can't find what I'm looking for. Please forgive me if there's a thread I should be reading.

I'm planning to move to Yucalpetén (near Progreso) in March. Because I will be creating an artist residency program, I need to bring a lot of art supplies, and I would really like a car while I'm there. 

My plan has been to drive from California to Texas, cross somewhere there, and then drive along the coast to my new home. I would be driving alone. I'm in Mérida right now, and everyone I mention this to is horrified - even the locals. They think I should ship my car and fly. 

I'm just looking for some input. I've driven quite a bit in the Yucatán Peninsula and Baja, but I've always had a man with me. Is it really that dangerous of a drive? Should I consider shipping my car instead, and if so, do any of you have any experiences with this?

Thank you in advance. I really appreciate any advice/input.


----------



## AlanMexicali

From what others reports have said about the Gulf coast route I personally would not use it. I would follow others´ advice and use the inland route through San Luis Potosí from Laredo Tx. and the "arco norte" around Mexico City and through Puebla just to be safe. Other than that and driving in daylight I wouldn´t worry. I would aslo stay on the toll roads.


----------



## Hound Dog

I don´t see why you would have any problem driving down to the Progreso área from Northern California as long as you faithfully respect the two fundamental rules of highway transit in Mexico - especially by one unfamiliar wth the route being traversed- which are:
* Always stay on direct, primary toll roads when toll roads are available and, if and when not available which will rarely be the case on your journey, primary free roads when periodically required.
* Never even consider driving at night anywhere whether on primary ¨autopistas" or free roads. That advice includes the requirement that you properly plan ahead for locating nightly lodging in cities with respectable hotels along your main thoroughfare. To assure you locate lodging before dusk, plan to leave quite early during morning daylight and to stop for overnight lodging early enough in the afternoon that you do not risk seeking a place to stay after dark.

I second the advice that you not travel the Gulf Coast highways which would take you out of your way anyway. In addition to the fact that the Gulf coastal route is not your most direct route from Northern California, you would be traveling through some territory of questionnable safety anywhere along the Gulf north of Veracruz City.

We drive or have driven over much of the route you may traverse from California. From my experIence, I would recommend crossing into Mexico at Nogales and driving down Highway 15 to Guadalajara and then from Guadalajara on the Guadalajara-Mexico City Autopista to the Arco Norte Autopista at Atlacomulco to Puebla City and then down the well marked autopistas to Villahermosa and from there up the coast to Champoton, Campeche City and up the Campeche-Yucatán coasts to your destination. If you wish to drive the Gulf coastal route, I suggest you head for the Gulf starting at Boca del Rio and head down the coast through Alvarado and The Tuxtlas to Lake Catemaco and Acayucan then on to Villahermosa.

That´s a nice área you are moving to if a bit hot and humid compared to often cold and foggy Humboldt County but I´m sure you are aware of that. Having worked frequently in Humboldt County from the Mendocino line to the Oregon line and having spent much time in Yucatán State, I believe the move south is a wise decisión. 

Good luck to you and I say do not hesitate to drive as the drive is not particularly dangerous if you make prudent decisions as noted above and you really do need a car where you are going.


----------



## coondawg

I assume that if you are planning that long drive in Mexico, then you must have a bit of previous driving experience and of travels in Mexico by car, and are fairly fluent in Spanish. The route Alan suggests is the preferred route, even by many of us experienced drivers in Mexico. And, of course, you are well aware of the cautions and precautions that you must take. Stop early for a motel/gas/etc. Good luck.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

I have crossed at Matamoros several times. I take 180 toward Cuidad Victoria and just stay on 180 all of the way down the coast. I've driven all of the way to Chetumal with no problems. Just don't stop if someone on foot tries to stop you. Wear a cap and tuck your hair up.


----------



## citlali

Maybe the op is not willing to run over someone on foot so the cuota maybe a better idea for a woman alone.. The coastal road is not that pretty anyways and on top of that you end up in Texas not one of the prettiest State either. I would go via Nogales any day rather than the boring drive to get to the Teas border. If you live in Texas it is one thing but why drive through there is you do not have to?


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> Texas not one of the prettiest State either?


Obviously, you have never been to Texas in March/April, and know very little about the State of Texas and it's rich history. That said, I could invite you to see what you have been missing, but, I won't.


----------



## Hound Dog

Andreas wrote in part: 

[_ ...Just don't stop if someone on foot tries to stop you.... _

Unless, of course, the person on foot who tries to stop you represents the local, state, federal or judicial cops or the army or immigration or, in Chiapas, the Zapatistas or, in many parts of Southern Mexico, local ejido governing bodies or citizenry collecting unofficial and unauthorized highway tolls for the right of motorists to pass unmolested. Some of those insisting that you stop will not be wearing uniforms or display badges of authority and may, at times, appear to be thugs. They may simply be blocking the highways to settle local disputes not involving the driver. To disrespect these retenes is to invite, at the least, damage to one´s automobile or one´s self or, at the worst, a bullet hole in one´s torso. Perhaps those manning a reten will not try to stop you as they may have unfriendly armed cohorts up the road awaiting drivers who failed to stop. 

Just recently, we were stopped on the nomally five hour drive from Villahermosa to San Cristóbal de Las Casas just 20 minutes from our destination and were not to be allowed through until some indefinite time in the future when that dispute was settled anytime between four hours and four days in the future. We had to drive all the way back to Villahermosa and take another highway so that the normally five hour drive became a 12 hour drive. The alternative of disrespecting the request that we stop was not even to be considered.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Twice people on foot not wearing uniforms tried to stop me. They would have been hood ornaments had they not moved. I stop for military or police, anyone else I don't but that is your choice. Chances are they are bandidos. The travel advisory against crossing has been upgraded.


----------



## citlali

No disrespect coondawg but I have been to Texas enough times to know I do not care for the State. I did miss the prettiest part which I heard was Austin. but was in Houston, Dallas FortWorth, San Antonio, in the "wine growing area" where the University of Texas had a model vineyard even try to sell their Mesa red and white ..in California, that did not go too far. Also got stuck in Midland and Abilene just long enough to dislike those places..
I am sure I missed the pretty time of the year as I got stuck there n the winter and was in the other places in the summer but I like places that are more moderate and have variety in their countryside so I went back to California..

Also worked the Las Cruces Laredo area another one of my favorite places..winter or summer again I missed the spring and fall.


----------



## citlali

Andres you are more nervy than we are. We do stop especially if they have guns..I am glad we stopped when the guys in black stopped us..No car was visible and they had no visible ID.. they were Federal Judicial police and were not particularly friendly. I told my husband they are either cops or we are going to be robbed..but I rather walk without a car than be shot dead for not stopping..
We have never done the coastnorth of the Papantla area but I heard that they do have assaults up ther so we stay away.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

If they are wearing police uniforms and carrying M16's yes I would stop. According to the warning one senior citizen was stopped as a policeman pounded on his roof. He then was extorted and only managed to escape by faking chest pains. The cop settled for $100.00 but told him the next time to bring $500.00 
100 Americans were killed last year after crossing. Check out the warning here. Mexico Travel Warning

Also good info here and you can be emailed the Mexico Daily News as it comes out. Mexico News Daily — the latest news from Mexico
If you are truly afraid DHL your things down and do without a car. Me, I pray every morning then drive. Heavy on the gas and horn.


----------



## coondawg

There is no doubt that Mexico is not the Mexico I enjoyed in the late 90's. Things and places and people change; some for the better, some for the worse. Whatever is your pleasure.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> so I went back to California..
> .


Everyone should be happy, that is why I left California and returned to Texas. Much more diversity in Texas for me. Please don't take this as an ad to attract more people to Texas, as we have too many carpetbaggers now.


----------



## citlali

If everyone liked the same places they would be way to crowded and expensive so it is good that ther eis a little bit of everything for everyone.


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> Everyone should be happy, that is why I left California and returned to Texas. Much more diversity in Texas for me. Please don't take this as an ad to attract more people to Texas, as we have too many carpetbaggers now.


Don't worry, I don't think Texas is any danger of being overrun by newcomers any time soon.


----------



## coondawg

TundraGreen said:


> Don't worry, I don't think Texas is any danger of being overrun by newcomers any time soon.


Sadly, TG, you are incorrect. Texas is the fastest growing State out there, as it offers so much more that the others do not. That prospect is so sad for me, as being a Native Texan and seeing those newcomers who have no respect for the great history and traditions of Texas. They are also the trashiest people I have seen in a LONG time. I must admit that it has been a while since I have been to California and Alabama. Just sayin'.


----------



## citlali

People I knew who moved to Texas moved there because of jobs and cheaper lifestyle not for the State beauty or history , now you know how Mexicans feel.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> now you know how Mexicans feel.


???


----------



## citlali

It all depends on your reasons to take the coastal road. I fd not know the coast north of the Poza Rica area but the coast south of there is not impressive. There are some points of interest along there if you want to go out of the way but it will make your trip longer. I would take the quota to Vera Cruz from Puebla and then go down Boca del Rio,Tlacotalpan the Tuxtlas, Lake catemaco, and take the road back to the cuota to Villa Hermosa, TheTabasco is swampland and industrial towns. You have restaurants in schacks where people go on the week- ends to have seafood and not so attractive petroleum, industrial towns , not my favorite but it is different. The coast gets prettier in Campeche but you are atill not far from the oil industry. From Champoton on to Campeche you have some long beaches and it improves the further south you go. 
If you want to see the coast do a detour via Vera Cruz and south to Catemaco..skip the Tabasco coast and go past Villa Hermosa to Campeche which is worth a detour, stay there for a night. The historical center is beautiful and they do have a pedestrian street now with restaurants so it is a nice place to spend an evening then on to Progreso.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

:fingerscrossed:


citlali said:


> People I knew who moved to Texas moved there because of jobs and cheaper lifestyle not for the State beauty or history , now you know how Mexicans feel.


Have you ever driven through the hill country when the Bluebonnets carpet the land? 

Texas has a bit of history with the Alamo and the battle of Sabine Pass.
They just passed open carry January 1st and that in itself has to be a beautiful sight.


----------



## Isla Verde

Andreas_Montoya said:


> They just passed open carry January 1st and that in itself has to be a beautiful sight.


Open carry of what?


----------



## Hound Dog

Getting back to the original subject of this thread, the OP was inquiring as to the feasibility of driving from Humboldt County in far Northern Caifornia to the Yucatán coastal área and, despite the somewhat entertaining turn the thread has taken critiquing Texas since her inquiry, there are some subsequent comments that might mislead not only the OP but others contemplating the drive down here from the U.S. Quite seriously and just for the record:

* As one who has taken these drives (some parts repeatedly), it is my opinión that the best route from Northern California to The Yucatán is via Nogales, Guadalajara, Puebla City, Veracruz State and Villahermosa. It is best to remain on the toll roads (cuotas) whenever possible both for efficiency and personal safety and, surprisingly, the toll roads in Mexico are every bit as scenic as the free roads in general without the everpresent possibility of slow traffic over often mountainous roads and the need to cross congested, poorly signed urban zones. South of Veracruz City, the coastal road through Alvarado, The Tuxtlas and Lake Catemaco is nice but I would avoid the Gulf coastal roads north of Veracruz City which pass though a largely unattractive and somewhat unsettled región. The roads over this entire route are quite good to excellent for the most part if you stick primarily to toll roads.
* If you travel only during the daytime and overnight in some of the myriad of nice roadside lodgings along this route, the journey can be taken with the assurance that the roads are safe and you are as unlikely to encounter criminal activity during the Mexican part of your drive as you are on the drive over U.S. highways from Humboldt County to the Mexico line. For over eight years now we have repeatedly driven the routes to and from Lake Chapala to Southern Mexico and all around the región from Guerrero and Oaxaca States to the Yucatán Peninsula without ever experiencing any untoward incidents.
* Should you experience somone (other than those manning official retenes) on foot trying to stop you, an extremely unlikely event if you drive only on cuotas during daylight hours, you must make a rational decisión as to whether or not to stop based upon the particular circumstances. Keep in mind that it is usually better to be robbed of your car and belongings and left naked along the roadside than to be dead or to have to explain to local villagers or cops how the person on foot who tried to stop you became impailed upon your hood ornament.

By all means, whetever route you choose to take to Yucatán from the U.S., drive and remember that travel is inherently risking no matter what mode of transportation you may choose. I would sure as hell hate to be in rural Yucatán without a car even if collectivos are available and cheap.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Isla Verde said:


> Open carry of what?


Handguns. With all of the terrorist attacks on American soil I think it is a very good move.


----------



## Isla Verde

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Handguns. With all of the terrorist attacks on American soil I think it is a very good move.


No comment.


----------



## coondawg

Sorry, IV, were you hoping for "spirits"? 

I still plan (and all my relatives that I have spoken with) to carry mine concealed, as I feel that way gives me an additional advantage over these thugs and terrorists. I think only a "show off" will carry openly. And, in time, they will go back to concealed.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Hound Dog said:


> * Should you experience somone (other than those manning official retenes) on foot trying to stop you, an extremely unlikely event if you drive only on cuotas during daylight hours, you must make a rational decisión as to whether or not to stop based upon the particular circumstances. Keep in mind that it is usually better to be robbed of your car and belongings and left naked along the roadside than to be dead or to have to explain to local villagers or cops how the person on foot who tried to stop you became impailed upon your hood ornament.


The first time there was very thick black smoke coming across the road. Your natural impulse was to slow down. Three men came running out in plain clothes with one hand in their coat pocket as if they had a gun. With the other hand they were emphatically pointing for me to "stop right here." I layed on the horn and stomped the gas. One almost stepped right in front of my truck. They were obviously bandidos. I stopped about 5 miles further to look at a map snd the police stopped and told me to move along quickly. When I did several police trucks sped past me toward the robbers. This was just north of Tampico.

The next incident a man with a plastic ID card hanging from his neck and a hand held radio stepped out and pointed for me to stop. I just don't stop. A friend pulled over for a plain car with police lights on the dash and was charged 500 pesos for using "their road."


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Isla Verde said:



Open carry of what?

Click to expand...

_I think he means open carry of firearms. At first I thought he was referring to bottles of moonshine but I think you can still be arrested for that unless that bottle is concealed in a brown paper bag. Ah yes, drunken Texans with sidearms and serious attitude - what a sobering thought.

When Dawg was a young man living in Alabama, Texas´ primary function was to provide a land bridge from Alabama to Califonia so Dawg could look up Nanette Finicello and Troy Donahue on the beach at Santa Monica. They were not there but I had fun in Santa Monica anyway. Now that Texans are legally armed, thank God I live in Mexico and no longer drive that route.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Hound Dog said:


> By all means, whetever route you choose to take to Yucatán from the U.S., drive and remember that travel is inherently risking no matter what mode of transportation you may choose. I would sure as hell hate to be in rural Yucatán without a car even if collectivos are available and cheap.


Being in a colectivo/combi once with a woman heavily dosed in horribly smelly perfume that made gag and fight back the vomit was not a nice experience.


----------



## coondawg

IF you ever get lost and get to Texas, please wear a shirt that will let us know that if we have a chance to save your life from a thug or terrorist, we should wait until after the killer takes you out before we take him/her out. Just sayin'.


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> IF you ever get lost and get to Texas, please wear a shirt that will let us know that if we have a chance to save your life from a thug or terrorist, we should wait until after the killer takes you out before we take him/her out. Just sayin'.


I grew up in Alaska when "open carry" as it is now called was pretty common. But we were all --good guys-- then. My question now is: When both the --good guys-- and the --bad guys-- are all carrying, how do you tell them apart? Does Texas issue a white hat to every good guy with a permit these days?

It is not really a facetious question. I hear people frequently comment that if there were sufficient armed civilians in the schools/theaters/malls where attacks have taken place, events would be different. I think they are right, but not in the way they imply. Rather than some --good guy-- shooting the one or two --bad guy(s)--, you will just have a whole lot more shooting going on and who knows who will be shooting what. I believe it is called a war zone and the collateral damage will far outweigh anything the bad guys started. And when the police arrive, how are they suppose to figure which of all the armed people they encounter are on which side.


----------



## TurtleToo

> IF you ever get lost and get to Texas, please wear a shirt that will let us know that if we have a chance to save your life from a thug or terrorist, we should wait until after the killer takes you out before we take him/her out. Just sayin'.


Texas seems to have its own definition of the word "thug." In my state the guy with the gun and the attitude IS the thug. 

.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

TundraGreen said:


> I grew up in Alaska when "open carry" as it is now called was pretty common. But we were all --good guys-- then. My question now is: When both the --good guys-- and the --bad guys-- are all carrying, how do you tell them apart? Does Texas issue a white hat to every good guy with a permit these days?
> 
> It is not really a facetious question. I hear people frequently comment that if there were sufficient armed civilians in the schools/theaters/malls where attacks have taken place, events would be different. I think they are right, but not in the way they imply. Rather than some --good guy-- shooting the one or two --bad guy(s)--, you will just have a whole lot more shooting going on and who knows who will be shooting what. I believe it is called a war zone and the collateral damage will far outweigh anything the bad guys started. And when the police arrive, how are they suppose to figure which of all the armed people they encounter are on which side.


In order to get a carry permit you have to prove that you have a clean criminal history.. I too think that armed citizens would have made a huge difference in the shootings in the theaters, schools and military recruiters office. 
The police will know the good guys when they arrive as they will lay down their guns.


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> Sadly, TG, you are incorrect. Texas is the fastest growing State out there, as it offers so much more that the others do not. That prospect is so sad for me, as being a Native Texan and seeing those newcomers who have no respect for the great history and traditions of Texas. They are also the trashiest people I have seen in a LONG time. I must admit that it has been a while since I have been to California and Alabama. Just sayin'.


Apparently at the moment (July 2015), North Dakota has surpassed Texas in growth rate, presumably because of all the drilling going on there at the moment.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_population_growth_rate


----------



## coondawg

TundraGreen said:


> Apparently at the moment (July 2015), North Dakota has surpassed Texas in growth rate, presumably because of all the drilling going on there at the moment.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_population_growth_rate


How funny !


----------



## coondawg

TundraGreen said:


> I grew up in Alaska when "open carry" as it is now called was pretty common. But we were all --good guys-- then. .


That, I seriously doubt.



TundraGreen said:


> I hear people frequently comment that if there were sufficient armed civilians in the schools/theaters/malls where attacks have taken place, events would be different. I think they are right,.


Only a fool would think otherwise. ( I respect everyone's right to be foolish). AS I said before, wear a shirt, a cap, or something so that those who have a chance to save lives, because they are legally licensed to carry, will know not to bother with those who have no respect for their intent. I am a firm believer that everyone that has a death wish should be granted it. As for me, if you carry and have a chance to save me, PLEASE DO.(and I will do the same for you and yours).

BTW, remember the Olympics when the terrorists took hostages and then all were killed by the good guys? That's just life, but we cannot succumb to terror and threats. At least I will not and my family will not. You have my permission to do so, but PLEASE do not drag me into that situation.


----------



## mattoleriver

coondawg said:


> That, I seriously doubt.


Actually, it rings true to me. My first season in Alaska was just after the McCarthy massacre so maybe people were being especially polite and helpful. I will always remember how easy it was to hitch a ride even with a highly visible pistol hanging in a shoulder holster. No questions asked.


----------



## TundraGreen

mattoleriver said:


> Actually, it rings true to me. My first season in Alaska was just after the McCarthy massacre so maybe people were being especially polite and helpful. I will always remember how easy it was to hitch a ride even with a highly visible pistol hanging in a shoulder holster. No questions asked.


It was quite a different world from the US today. Most of the transportation in rural Alaska is and was by plane, small planes to remote sites on the main part of the state and small commercial planes to the southeastern panhandle and out on the Aleutian chain. Hunting was and is a major recreational activity and it was not uncommon for people to bring rifles and shotguns in the cabin on planes. That probably doesn't happen on commercial planes anymore, but it is probably still common on the Pipers and Cessnas and other small planes that are chartered to service the back country and carry 2 to 4 passengers.

The gold rush in California was in 1849 and following. In Alaska it was in 1896 and following. So Alaska was about 50 years behind the rest of the US in a lot of ways. Following World War II, Alaska was the frontier in the Cold War with the USSR and saw a huge growth in population. It had elements of the old west in the southern 48, not the lawlessness, but the sense of independence.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


coondawg said:



IF you ever get lost and get to Texas, please wear a shirt that will let us know that if we have a chance to save your life from a thug or terrorist, we should wait until after the killer takes you out before we take him/her out. Just sayin'. 

Click to expand...

_Thanks, CD, for extending the kindness of allowing any assailant planning to take Dawg out (should I get lost and end up in Texas again) to take that assailant out only after he/she has already taken Dawg out. Having endured the seemingly endless and indescribably boring drive on Interstate 10 across the Texas scrub plain a few times in my distant past as I travelled between Mobile and Santa Monica hoping, unsuccessfully, to find Nanette Funicello lounging on the Santa Monica pier, I would welcome a bullet to get me out of Texas with utmost dispatch rather than drive the perdition road between San Antonio and El Paso again hopelessly counting mesquite bushes and rattle snakes until my lips were exhausted sometime after reaching 100,000. After those driving ordeals, Louisiana and New Mexico never looked so good so I now give Texas a wide berth. Actually, I now give the United States as a whole a wide berth.

I get a kick out of the way Mexico pretended to lose that war so they could (_wink,wink_) cede Texas to the U.S. while retaining the soon to be valuable territories of Baja California and Quintana Roo.


----------



## buzzbar

coondawg said:


> if you carry and have a chance to save me, PLEASE DO.(and I will do the same for you and yours).


Ah yes, the great gun owners' fantasy. That one day they'll be the hero who bravely draws their weapon and saves themselves, their family or their friends and neighbors. 

Just three days ago a four year old boy in Alaska somehow found his father's gun in his house and accidentally killed himself. On average, there were five accidental shootings by children recorded in the USA *each week* of 2015.

Only five days ago in Florida a woman shot and killed her own daughter, believing she was an intruder. On Christmas Eve a father accidentally shot his 17 year old daughter with a gun he thought was unloaded.

This is the reality of gun ownership, not some macho fantasy about shooting bad guys. Sheesh, the net is even full of guides on "How to Safely use the Bathroom While Carrying a Weapon" after the NRA expressed concern over the number of drunken idiots who couldn't visit the toilet stall in their local bar without accidentally shooting their xxxx off.

So no way I'll ever go to Texas - call me a fool, but I just can't convince myself that knowing the swaggering ******** I pass on the street are likely to be armed is something that should make me feel safer. I'll stay in peaceful Tijuana thanks!

Now, back to topic, about that trip from Humboldt County to Yucalpetén.....actually this post is probably too long already so I'll just confine my suggestions to *don't travel via Texas!*


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

You forgot to mention the 13 year old boy who shot two felons breaking into his house this week with his mothers gun. Do bad things happen? Yes and they get news coverage. Do good things happen? Yes, but they are ignored by the media.


----------



## citlali

So the good news is that a 13 year old killed 2 guys?? I am so relieved to hear there is an upside to this story,,,


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

citlali said:


> So the good news is that a 13 year old killed 2 guys?? I am so relieved to hear there is an upside to this story,,,


Perhaps you missed the part where they were both convicted felons breaking into his house.


----------



## citlali

No I did not miss it , I think we do not look ar¿t ife the same way.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

citlali said:


> No I did not miss it , I think we do not look ar¿t ife the same way.


Neither do felons breaking into your house. Every week law abiding citizens defend their homes, loved ones and even strangers with guns. This does not imply that they don't respect life. 
The ones that don't respect life are the ones committing the crimes. But the media ignores when guns are used to kill criminals because it does not fit their agenda.
What should this boy have done, fixed them pancakes while they robbed his house? Ran?


----------



## citlali

Yes blame the media, that will solve everything.
It is interesting to me to see that the land of the brave is so cowardly and is talking about killing people like if was a game or a movie. Killing is killing wether the victims are good or bad and it is a serious thing. Stuff is stuff and killing to prevent people from stealing stuff is pretty sick, stuff can be replaced.The problem is that it is very easy to pull a trigger especially if you grow up with the idea that you can kill without any consequences because someone is taking off with your car or your tv or cell phone .


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

citlali said:


> Yes blame the media, that will solve everything.
> It is interesting to me to see that the land of the brave is so cowardly and is talking about killing people like if was a game or a movie. Killing is killing wether the victims are good or bad and it is a serious thing. Stuff is stuff and killing to prevent people from stealing stuff is pretty sick, stuff can be replaced.The problem is that it is very easy to pull a trigger especially if you grow up with the idea that you can kill without any consequences because someone is taking off with your car or your tv or cell phone .


Or your wife or your daughter. Too many times home invaders rape and kill innocent people. You can't just assume that they are there just to steal your possessions. If a person breaks into a home they deserve to get shot, their intentions are to either rob, rape or kill or perhaps all. 

The two felons I spoke of were armed with a 45. They weren't just there to steal, they obviously intended to kill if confronted

Your response reminds me of this protester.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> No I did not miss it , I think we do not look ar¿t ife the same way.


You are free to feel that the lives of convicted felons, rapists, murderers, child molesters, people who batter old folks, etc. that attempt to break into your home or cause you bodily harm are as valuable as yours, and I certainly would hope that you would be eager to put your life up to show your support. However, DO NOT equate those people's right to life with my right or that of my family to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Maybe TG could be on to a possible solution to a lot of our problems in his fears about outcomes in a firefight. Just sayin'.


----------



## coondawg

citlali said:


> Yes blame the media, that will solve everything.
> It is interesting to me to see that the land of the brave is so cowardly and is talking about killing people like if was a game or a movie. Killing is killing wether the victims are good or bad and it is a serious thing. Stuff is stuff and killing to prevent people from stealing stuff is pretty sick, stuff can be replaced.The problem is that it is very easy to pull a trigger especially if you grow up with the idea that you can kill without any consequences because someone is taking off with your car or your tv or cell phone .


Actually the media supports the cowardly. The blame is on those who have more respect for criminal rights that hard working and law abiding citizen rights. 
The land of the brave allowed YOU to work there and earn enough to live a wonderful retirement, as your home country did not. BTW, we were not cowardly when your country asked for our help, ever. (YOU brought this up, not me)
YOU, and those like you could make MANY lives safer if you would just wear clothes with a sign and put up a sign on your house/car for others to come and help them selves to all you have earned in your life (it is just stuff, right). THAY WAY, the rest of us would not be bothered with those people and you people can sacrifice your lives all you want.
Everything comes with consequences, and you better be willing to pay them if you try to take my "stuff" and mess with my family..


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

I'm sure the only reason the burglars brought a gun was to trade for their stuff once they kicked the door in.


----------



## citlali

Sorry coondawg but you are assuming a whole lot: I was invited by the land of the braves for one year and my intention never was to stay as I had other plans and the US were not part of it. I met my husband and got married,,nothing to do with looking for oportunities in the States..I could also have stayed in France , marry a nice doctor and never have to work a day in my life..Just what I wanted..
I ended up with a great job because I was better than the alternatives the company had. Worked hard to retire early and do something I really wanted to do. I did it in Mexico but could have done it anywhere, I just like Mexico and feel at home here.

As far as the US helping France during, it is a very narrow view of reality. You seem to have forgotten Pearl Harbor, I do not remember reading about the Americans dying to go to war to help the Jews the gypsies or the French but the Japanese helped them seeing the light on the situation . Countries get into wars because it is in their best interest and that is the way it is . 

Do not think for one minute that the French helpt the US Revolution or the SOuth because they loke the country either, those are the nice fairy tales we are told but again it is not reality.

Yes I do feel that everyone´s life count whether there are felons or not and that the atmosphere in some of the US is pathetic, did not use to be that way but it is very bad now. Shooting first and asking question later maybe fine in the movies or in Russia but not an acceptable way of life for me and I have no plan to change or live in a place that accepts it.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

citlali said:


> Shooting first and asking question later maybe fine in the movies or in Russia but not an acceptable way of life for me and I have no plan to change or live in a place that accepts it.


I'm the one who brought guns into this discussion and in this case, shooting first was the correct thing to do. Two felons, one armed pulled into his driveway and went to the back yard. The boy got his mother's gun and went to the back door. When they attempted entry he shot through the door. 
Why did they bring a gun if they just wanted to "steal his stuff" as you say?
Because they were willing to use the gun to get his "stuff" which they proved by returning fire on the legal resident. You can spin this all you want but the bottom line is that a thief with a gun was killed in an attempted burglary.


----------



## citlali

No matter what the boy shot first and they returned the fire. Firing brings more firing and that is exactly my point. The tueves know that people are armed so they comt ready to shoot , it is an escalation game to get stuff that is not worth a darn probably.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

citlali said:


> No matter what the boy shot first and they returned the fire.


Hello! A 13 year old boy home alone saw a car with two black males pull down his driveway and into his back yard in his predominately white neighborhood. He knew they weren't family friends. The fact that they concealed their car in the back yard then wiggled the doorknob kinda gave away their intentions. Most people park in the driveway and knock on the door. Not pull around behind the house and get out with a gun in their hand then see if the door is locked.

And all you see or say is that the boy shot first? 

Obama would make a similar statement. Like that picture I posted said, "No mother should have to live in fear every time her son robs a store."

This type of thinking just astounds me.


----------



## citlali

Those are my words and I have never heard those coming out of President Obama´s mouth so maybe you should wait for him to say something like that before bringing him into the conversation. 
I do not come from a love craze culture so I think and react differently.


----------



## TurtleToo

> Obama would make a similar statement.


Huh? We should disrespect the president for his imagined utterances as well as actual ones now? (Although I suppose that's in line with his imaginary birthplace, imaginary religion and imaginary citizenship.) 



> This type of thinking just astounds me.


Indeed. 

.


----------



## kristinarae

Thank you very much, Hound Dog. I appreciate your input. I feel much better about the new driving route.


----------



## kristinarae

Wow...I've been without internet for days. What an...um....interesting discussion this turned into. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## TJGUY

Getting back to Kristinarea's question. have you considered trying to hook up with someone else who may want to go down there as well? Two traveling together offers a bit more security as well?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

TurtleToo said:


> Huh? We should disrespect the president for his imagined utterances as well as actual ones now? (Although I suppose that's in line with his imaginary birthplace, imaginary religion and imaginary citizenship.)
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> .


To answer your question, I disrespect him, not "we". He always blames the gun instead of the criminal. As far as your other statements, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck....


----------



## Yucatan Beach Bum

As a new member yours is the first message I read. I have a couple questions for you and comments based on the questions. One- are you planning to move down permanently or just an extended stay? If you are moving down permanently I would recommend selling the car and shipping your stuff down. we drove down 1 1/2 years ago and planned to nationalize our truck once my wife became a permanent resident. Unfortunately with the rule changes for importation we have found that it is way too expensive to nationalize the truck and may not be able to at all based on the new regulations requiring an emissions test from outside the country. As well Yucatan is one of the most expensive states to nationalize a vehicle in.

Two - having recently driven down from Canada (F150, 28' 5th wheel, my wife and I with 2 dogs) and taken the Nogales route down the west coast and over at Mexico City to the east and onto Merida. All on the toll roads and only driving during the day - would not recommend it. Most of the roads you are seriously questioning what you paid a toll for. At one stretch we were following a semi who spent ten minutes driving with the right side wheels on the shoulder and ten minutes with the left wheels down the centre line and did this the whole time we were behind him. Reason being - to save the tread on the tires as much as possible the road was so bad. 

While we were never (to our knowledge) in any real danger we were advised twice not to stop in different areas - Once was from government officials just outside a toll stop (we were trying to get gas as the ever present Pemex stations had disappeared over 100 miles behind us) and the other was at a Walmart when we were getting directions from locals. Both times we were told the area was not safe for Gringos. 

We have been coming to the Yucatan since 2009 and drive extensively here (day or night) - the Yucatan is - from our experience - not Mexico. The roads are the best we have driven, the people the friendliest and the entire area the safest we think you will find in all Mexico.

as far as driving the route on the east side we have not done so our selves but have met at least two Mexicans who used to make the run up and back importing cars out of Texas. Both have given up doing that as it became in their words too dangerous. Mexico is wonderful and we love it here but would avoid the border states.

I also have another friend (retired) who used to drive down regularly on the eastern toll route. he did this until a few years ago he was stopped by the police had a gun put to his face was arrested and taken to the station where he spend a couple of hours refusing to pay a bribe. He demanded an interpreter to know what the charges were - he was accused of running a stop sign - on the toll road (there are none). He was finally released and has not driven through that area since.

Would I drive through the northern border areas again - yes. Would I have my wife with me - not likely. Would I let her drive up there alone (not that I could stop her) - no! While the danger even in those areas is very small it is real and if it can be avoided why not do so?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

I read on a Cozumel forum about a woman who took a cruise ship down and had her possessions shipped on that same ship in a container. She was bragging about how safe and cheap it was but came under fire as it was not "the right way" to do things.


----------



## citlali

I have a Canadian friend who drives from Vancouver to Guadalajara on a regular basis and never had a problem, actually when there was problems with the yaquis they helped her go around the problem. 
The state of the road varies but they are certainly not as bad as what you say. I drove that road alone too but my husband was following me and did not have a problem either.

The op may feel better coming down in a caravan with another driver if she can find someone who is taking the same route and it would be smart to have a cell phone that works in Mexicoas well.
Thousands of people drive that road without any problems and yes there are accidents on any road so drive safely and do not drive at night and do not let your tank get too low but that road from the border is not as bad as you make it sound. 
Yucatan is part of Mexico and the people are not friendlier than in other part of the country, there are friendly people and nasty people everywhere just like everywhere else.
If you stay on the quotas during the day you are as safe as safe can be...You are more likely to be in an accident than being assaulted.
By the way in some states ie Chiapas, people drive on the shoulders to let the traffic go by, nothing to do with the state of the road, they are being considerate and if you do not get out of the way you hear plenty of honking..It is comon for trucks to do just that, they were just trying to let you pass but you probably did not want to do it because it was a no pass zone which no one pays attention to..
Driving is different but once you get used to it it is not better or worst than many other places.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

In case you don't know, a left turn signal on the vehicle in front of you is that driver telling you that it is safe to pass. Bear in mind though that a Mexican "safe to pass" may not be what you consider safe. Also, if you intend to turn left and put on your signal you are inviting people to pass you on the left side and could get you T boned.
These are the most laid back people in the world until you put them behind a steering wheel, they act like there will be no tomorrow if they don't pass you. Up a blind hill, oncoming traffic, it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Yucatan Beach Bum

*Sorry to disagree with you but*

The road was as bad as I said it was and I do know about moving over to pass - In Yucatan it is required by law, this was not that sort of situation. Perhaps before commenting on the conditions I found you should be in the passenger seat beside me.

You may find it safe to drive, others may not have your comfort level but without the negative and the negatives do happen to some people, an informed decision cannot be made.



citlali said:


> I have a Canadian friend who drives from Vancouver to Guadalajara on a regular basis and never had a problem, actually when there was problems with the yaquis they helped her go around the problem.
> The state of the road varies but they are certainly not as bad as what you say. I drove that road alone too but my husband was following me and did not have a problem either.
> 
> The op may feel better coming down in a caravan with another driver if she can find someone who is taking the same route and it would be smart to have a cell phone that works in Mexicoas well.
> Thousands of people drive that road without any problems and yes there are accidents on any road so drive safely and do not drive at night and do not let your tank get too low but that road from the border is not as bad as you make it sound.
> Yucatan is part of Mexico and the people are not friendlier than in other part of the country, there are friendly people and nasty people everywhere just like everywhere else.
> If you stay on the quotas during the day you are as safe as safe can be...You are more likely to be in an accident than being assaulted.
> By the way in some states ie Chiapas, people drive on the shoulders to let the traffic go by, nothing to do with the state of the road, they are being considerate and if you do not get out of the way you hear plenty of honking..It is comon for trucks to do just that, they were just trying to let you pass but you probably did not want to do it because it was a no pass zone which no one pays attention to..
> Driving is different but once you get used to it it is not better or worst than many other places.


----------



## citlali

Andreas you make me laugh, it is so true about the left handside signal! It is one of the most dangerous handside signal and what one person thing it safe may have nothing to do with what another person think is stafe..never trust that signal for sure.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Other things to bear in mind while driving in Mexico...

A stop sign is merely a suggestion. 

No passing is openly laughed at.

The driver with the largest vehicle or ******* has the right of way.

Yes that bus with crates of chickens tied on top is actually going to pass you on this curvy mountain road.

A cow can come untied and wander onto the highway.


----------



## ojosazules11

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Other things to bear in mind while driving in México
> ...
> 
> Yes that bus with crates of chickens tied on top is actually going to pass you on this curvy mountain road.


Indeed... In Guatemala twice I've been in a car which almost got knocked over the side of a steep cliff by a chicken bus on mountainous curvy roads. In one case a very overloaded bus had lost its brakes coming down from Chchicastenango on a series of hairpin curves. My husband had thought he heard something before we got to the curve so stopped the car and waited. Sure enough a short while later the bus came careening around the curve, in our lane, looking like it was going to roll over. The driver appeared absolutely terrified. If my husband hadn't stopped, we would have all gone over that cliff together. The second time the driver lost control trying to navigate downhill in a mudslide. That time we actually were sideswiped but fortunately did not go over the edge.

I realized that when I'm faced with the possibility of imminent death over which I have absolutely no control, I actually stay quite calm. 



Andreas_Montoya said:


> Other things to bear in mind while driving in México
> ...
> A cow can come untied and wander onto the highway.


My oldest daughter was quite used to traffic jams in Toronto, but she thought it was hilarious when we got caught in "cow jams" in Mexico.


----------



## yellowbreeze

*artist residency*

I can't say how to get there but after you do, I'd love info about your residency program! I might like to join you.


----------



## Isla Verde

yellowbreeze said:


> I can't say how to get there but after you do, I'd love info about your residency program! I might like to join you.


Who is your post addressed to? When responding to a particular post, it's best to use the Reply With Quote button.


----------



## Howler

citlali said:


> Andreas you make me laugh, it is so true about the left handside signal! It is one of the most dangerous handside signal and what one person thing it safe may have nothing to do with what another person think is stafe..never trust that signal for sure.


My wife drives me crazy every time we go to Mexico with talk about how "crazy", "dangerous" or "atrevido" a driver I am. She never drove or learned to drive in Mexico, and has never done so since before or after our marriage. It does no good to point this out to her or explain why I do what I do behind the wheel in Mexico based on the other drivers (the left-hand signal is a good example)... notwithstanding the fact I'd NEVER had an accident or ticket (except for parking) until last summer. In July of 2015 We were rear-ended by a juvenile driver at some topes, which was entirely NOT my fault. You can only imagine what it was like to have my mother visiting for a summer (2013) and traveling with us all over the hills & mountains in & around Taxco!

I have to consider the source(s), but I take solace in the fact that I've driven my family all over the US and southeast & central Mexico for over 30 years without accidents, few (if any) tickets or crises on the road. We've always arrived safely at our destinations and back home. But, well - y'know... **SIGH** :yield:


----------



## citlali

Maybe you are the type of driver who do not get into accident but cause accident.My mother is that way, never had an accident and she still drives at 94...I just imagine all the burned out cars around her but when I tell her to slow down she tells me off and reminds me she never had an accident. I now refuse to go in the same car.


----------



## Howler

citlali said:


> Maybe you are the type of driver who do not get into accident but cause accident.My mother is that way, never had an accident and she still drives at 94...I just imagine all the burned out cars around her but when I tell her to slow down she tells me off and reminds me she never had an accident. I now refuse to go in the same car.


No, that's not me - but, I understand what you are talking about & feel for you! I've seen & been around those drivers, too. It's funny how my wife's criticism is for when I'm driving in Mexico, not in the US.


----------



## yellowbreeze

Isla Verde said:


> Who is your post addressed to? When responding to a particular post, it's best to use the Reply With Quote button.


I thought that was obvious. I was addressing the person who started the thread. . . the one who is starting an artists residency program.


----------



## Isla Verde

yellowbreeze said:


> I thought that was obvious. I was addressing the person who started the thread. . . the one who is starting an artists residency program.


Since this thread is now eight pages long and the OP hasn't been back in over a week, it wasn't obvious, at least not to me.  Anyway, unless you're responding to a post right after it's made, it's a good idea to use the Reply With Quote button.


----------



## citlali

Howler it probably is because you change your way of driving while in Mexico and your wife is not used to it. I remember being with my husband in Paris for a while years ago when driving in Paris was like being a kamikaza driver, they did not have any lanes and you needed nerves to drive around the glorietas, my husband got immediately in trouble when we got back to the States trying to feel voids in the traffic..


----------



## kristinarae

*Thank you!*

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to thank you for sharing all of your advice, suggestions, and experiences. I'm still planning to drive down at the end of this month, but my husband is coming with me now. We'll cross at Laredo and take the toll roads all the way there. 

One last question: I need to bring a lot of art supplies with me. Do you think there's a chance that they'll be confiscated? None of them are new except unused canvases.

Yellowbreeze...are you in the Yucatan?

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## citlali

You should not have problems with art supplies but of course there is always the odd bird that comes up with "rules", I cannot imagine they would confiscate your art supply. I would think you would have the oportunity to pay an "import tax" before they confiscate anything and since your art supply is used the value should be low.


----------



## tcreek

kristinarae said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to thank you for sharing all of your advice, suggestions, and experiences. I'm still planning to drive down at the end of this month, but my husband is coming with me now. We'll cross at Laredo and take the toll roads all the way there.
> 
> One last question: I need to bring a lot of art supplies with me. Do you think there's a chance that they'll be confiscated? None of them are new except unused canvases.
> 
> Yellowbreeze...are you in the Yucatan?
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


I own a Suburban. Last year I had that thing packed with with a bunch of electronic gear, and computers. It is the field I work in, not for selling. Crossing into Reynosa, I did not get the Red customs light, but once they saw all those goodies pack in the vehicle they directed me to pull over. 


Once I stated it is for my work I do , they just let me go on without hardly looking at anything.


----------



## citlali

I think that mre scary are the feds on the highways who rob people but they may leave foreigners alone. I had 2 Mexican friends who were robbed by the Feds on cuotas in southern Mexico this month, one in Chiapas and one in Vera Cruz. The on e in Chiapas was harassed. he had an empty van and they were looking for tdrugs, fpund his money and took it...the other is an artisan, a jeweler who was going t an exhibit and they took silver and amber from her..it is a disgrace, artisns get harrassed on a regular bais by the feds . They ask them for facturas which they do not have as they are transporting their own merchandise. They are supposed to have a letter like a pass from their State government but for many of them it is difficult as they need to go to the capital wait for a day and come back and many of them do not have the time to do it..so that is the excuse the Feds have to search them and lift things. At least they will not be interested in canvasses so the op is safe..


----------



## Hound Dog

citlali said:


> Howler it probably is because you change your way of driving while in Mexico and your wife is not used to it. I remember being with my husband in Paris for a while years ago when driving in Paris was like being a kamikaza driver, they did not have any lanes and you needed nerves to drive around the glorietas, my husband got immediately in trouble when we got back to the States trying to feel voids in the traffic..


Ah, yes. After some time spent driving around Paris and France in general, I acquired some obnoxious French driving habits and there I was driving around downtown Birmingham on an Alabama football weekend with attendant congested traffic when I thoughtlessly created a traffic lane where none existed before my arrival by edging between two other cars stopped at a traffic light. Needless to say, I was not greeted by adjacent drivers in a civilized fashion.

When we first moved from Jalisco to Chiapas,two places with very different driving styles, it was necessary that we master the local and somewhat peculiar driving tactics of Chiapanecos who tend to drive with some abandon as compared with Jalisco drivers . Among the many habits we acquired driving in Chiapas, perhaps the most important was to abide by the local custom of considering that any two lane highway with shoulders, even narrow and barely discernible shoulders, was, de facto, a four lane highway requiring that slower traffic move to those shoulders thus getting the hell out of the way of entirely and demonstratively impatient drivers desiring the pleasure of immediately passing and communicating this fact by riding the bumpers of cars in front of them driven by drivers inadequately responsive to the passing driver's rights to proceed encumbered by morons driving at lesser speeds. It is amazing how close drivers in Chiapas can tailgate a slower vehicle without (usually) running up that vehicle's ass.Chiapas drivers are especially accomplished tailgaters when approaching blind curves, hillside crests or congested roadways where passing the car in front of them has no calculable advantage for the passing driver other than the satisfaction of leaving the bumpkin driving the vehicle in front of them eating their dust.


----------



## bgirl

This was a very interesting thread to read as I will be doing a drive myself in the near future and a few people have expressed surprise or shock that I plan to do the drive alone but I'm single and have 3 dogs that will be moving with me. I'll be driving from Fl to the Costa Maya area. I would never put my dogs on a plane and deal with customs etc. Plus one is epileptic and needs meds so I never considered NOT driving. You hear about people traveling all the time through central and south america. I just didn't think it could be that bad. I have very short hair. I suppose I will take the advice and wear a ball cap as well lol


----------



## Waller52

bgirl said:


> This was a very interesting thread to read as I will be doing a drive myself in the near future and a few people have expressed surprise or shock that I plan to do the drive alone but I'm single and have 3 dogs that will be moving with me. I'll be driving from Fl to the Costa Maya area. I would never put my dogs on a plane and deal with customs etc. Plus one is epileptic and needs meds so I never considered NOT driving. You hear about people traveling all the time through central and south america. I just didn't think it could be that bad. I have very short hair. I suppose I will take the advice and wear a ball cap as well lol


I don't have a clue what the % of people like yourself have unsafe journeys along the safer routes in MX but, being a betting man, I would lay $100 against $1 you will be fine. 

If life isn't an adventure, WTH is it for? Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## citlali

You probably will have no problem but be aware that the maximum amount of pets allowed is two per person. The boder agents usually do not enforce the rule but be awware of it..


----------



## Waller52

citlali said:


> You probably will have no problem but be aware that the maximum amount of pets allowed is two per person. The border agents usually do not enforce the rule but be aware of it..


They don't regularly check for pet vaccinations and shots either but it would be foolish not to get them. Good point on the 3 dogs, bgirl needs a boyfriend.


----------



## bgirl

Waller52 said:


> They don't regularly check for pet vaccinations and shots either but it would be foolish not to get them. Good point on the 3 dogs, bgirl needs a boyfriend.


I will certainly have their shots/records etc ...I keep reading conflicting things on 2-3 pets per person. I just read something saying 3 the other day. And yes I suppose things would be easier if I was traveling with someone but I've given up here....not "accepting applications" for the position until I'm in my "new" country...


----------



## citlali

The rule is 2 after that you have to import the pet , It is applied when flying and largely ignored when driving but you should be aware of the rule.
My husband and I came in with 3 pets each and no one said anything and they usually do not pay attention when you drive. Yes have all your records..not that they look at it either but if they ask you have them and it is one less headache..


----------



## bgirl

citlali said:


> The rule is 2 after that you have to import the pet , It is applied when flying and largely ignored when driving but you should be aware of the rule.
> My husband and I came in with 3 pets each and no one said anything and they usually do not pay attention when you drive. Yes have all your records..not that they look at it either but if they ask you have them and it is one less headache..




pet travel.com ...not the one I read the other day , says 3 animals. 
I see several others say 2 dogs or cats. I read one that said 2 per person, 4 per couple but if it's more than 3 you pay additional fees??? Ok so really they are saying 3 per couple plus money lol everything I read says something different literally......

I'm assuming the import you were talking about would just be a ton of money. I was just reading something that was actually over $2000 to "import" a animal but that was if it was something "other" than a dog or cat - it just said land species. So I don't know what applies to a 3rd dog:confused2:

I'm just going to pray when the time comes nobody bothers me or cares about my 3 boys. They for sure will have all their paperwork though. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## citlali

No, import is not tons of money but you need to do the paperwork and maybe have a broker. so you may lose a day, not the end of the world , I have not heard of people importing house pets when they drive, it happens when you fly.
I doubt that by road they will say anything but know you have a solution if they pick on you .
All we were asked for was the rabbies certificates when we came in and only for the dogs they did not care about the cats..Most people are ask for nothing,

Again have all your papers and know there is a solution in case you have a problem, but I have not hear of people having a problem when driving so be ready and relax.

My husband drove in a pick up and I drove a car so we were not together. I had 2 mastiffs and one cat he had a neapolitano and 2 cats nothing you could sneak around and still no problems..Actually the dogs looked pretty formidable so the agents wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## bgirl

citlali said:


> My husband drove in a pick up and I drove a car so we were not together. I had 2 mastiffs and one cat he had a neapolitano and 2 cats nothing you could sneak around and still no problems..Actually the dogs looked pretty formidable so the agents wanted nothing to do with them.


:lol::thumb:

I have 3pits ...I rescue ...they will lick your face off but lets hope they have the same effectray2::


----------



## citlali

When we went through the border at Nogales , the scariest characters came up and they were very friendly but were all offering money for my dogs so they could fight them , then we got some good offers in Culiacan as well. Keep the dogs in the car and keep going ..
By the way many Mexicans are afraid of larger dogs and pitt bulls. Travel with kennels it will help you with the hotels. Just put one inside another.


----------



## ojosazules11

*3 pets allowed now*

The rules have changed and 3 pets per person are now allowed. 

This is a verbatim quote from my Mexican Customs Declaration when I entered by air in February:

"Passengers may bring into the country up to, without payment of duties, three pets with them; for pets we understand; cats, dogs, canaries, hamsters, Guinea pigs, Australian parakeet, cockatiel, ferret, turtles, small size wild bird (except birds of prey), as well as the accessories required for their transportation and cleaning, provided that the Zoosanitary (Animal Health importation) certificate issued by the Sagarpa is provided to customs personnel; in case of wild animals a Verification Registration or restrictions, other than duties, to which they may be subject to." 

When I entered with my dog a couple of years ago at the Mexico City airport, I had to go to the Zoosanitary counter (just before the baggage claim area) and show my vet's certificate. They then gave me the above-mentioned certificate to show the customs agent as I left.


----------



## citlali

Im Guadlajara I know several people who had to import the 3rd pet as they came in by air. Three pets have not been allowed for a long time, of course enforcement may vary but by air I always understood that after 2 you have to import the pets Over the years I have met several people who had to find a broker after they landed..
By road the rule is largely igmore..wether they enforce it today who knows. You also have to show the pets have have had a current antiparasite treatment.

What we ran into when we came is that the anti rabbies shot were not valid because the every 2 year shot was not recognized..we ended up taking the dogs and cats to a vet in Arizona the day before we crossed.

By road people go back and forth all the time with more than 2.


----------



## bgirl

Like I said I've read 2 pets and I've read 3 pets both on numerous sites...I'm mainly reading for "land travel" though. I know by air travel it is very strict on when exactly you have had the shots done etc. Not so much by land. I will still wait til the last second before leaving

I even read on 1 site that they don't let you cross the border with dog food which I thought was absolutely ridiculous .....who would not travel with food for their pet???? and have to find a place to purchase food after crossing the border ...most likely switching foods and upsetting your dogs stomach while traveling. 

Then the next site says make sure you're traveling with food lol:juggle::confused2:


----------



## AlanMexicali

I looked it up and ADUANA, Mexican Customs, states 3 pets per person entering Mexico. It was 2 now it is 3. That mean entering by land, sea or air.


----------



## Isla Verde

bgirl said:


> Like I said I've read 2 pets and I've read 3 pets both on numerous sites...I'm mainly reading for "land travel" though. I know by air travel it is very strict on when exactly you have had the shots done etc. Not so much by land. I will still wait til the last second before leaving
> 
> I even read on 1 site that they don't let you cross the border with dog food which I thought was absolutely ridiculous .....who would not travel with food for their pet???? and have to find a place to purchase food after crossing the border ...most likely switching foods and upsetting your dogs stomach while traveling.
> 
> Then the next site says make sure you're traveling with food lol:juggle::confused2:


When looking at different sites on the internet, it's a good idea to check the dates, especially when dealing with Mexican government rules and regs.


----------



## bgirl

Thanks AlanMexicali.....

just looked at the mexican consulate site: 

Nota Bene
When you intend to introduce into Mexico three or more pets or any other animal species , you must fulfil the requirements established on the Zoo-sanitary Requirements Page (Hoja de Requisitos Zoosanitarios).

Animals, plants and their products may enter Mexico depending on their country of origin and country's sanitary conditions. These procedures are to be strictly adhered to in order to prevent plagues and high risk diseases from spreading in Mexico.

Further information can be obtained on SENASICA.


Hopefully this helps anyone else wondering lol


----------



## citlali

Welcome to Mexico, get all the paperwork and play it by ear..I say..I have heard of dog food being confiscate but if you bring what you need just for the trip it is hard to believe they wil take it away although everything is possible..again take what you need for the trip and after that if they take it, the dogs will have to change diet...it can be a mess but there is not a whole lot of choices,..no ´point panicking, one step at a time.
If they confiscate the food go to the neares town to a vet or a supermarket and buy food, it may bot be the right one but the dogs will survive.


----------



## ojosazules11

At the airport in Mexico City I was allowed to bring in enough dog food for a "few days" supply but since my dog is quite small it lasted a couple of weeks.

In reference to my post above, the quote about 3 pets being allowed is from the Customs Declaration given to all passengers (arriving by air) in February 2016. On the bottom the form states it was issued in 2015, so it seems it's up to date in terms of the latest regulations.


----------

